# Ghost HTX 5100 - 26"-Hardtail-Rahmen - 7005 T6 Alu - RH 52 cm / 20,5"



## claudestino (13. Dezember 2012)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich möchte hier einen schönen Rahmen bekannt geben.
Das wichtigste dazu steht schon im Titel.
Bilder sind in meiner Galerie zu sehen und wirklich sehenswert, denn ich denke dass sich mit dem Rahmen ein sehr schönes Bike verwirklichen lässt.

Hier die Eckdaten:

Rahmenhöhe 52 cm
Oberrohr (m-m) 58,5 cm
Oberrohr (h) 59,5
Sattelstütze 31,6 mm





http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=271122228262


----------

